# Chest Hair



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

If you have it, does having chest hair make you self-conscious when taking your shirt off in a public place like a pool or beach?


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm self-conscious because for some reason I'm 30 and still don't have anything more then a few hairs that you can't even really see. I have normal hair everywhere else except for my chest. It's weird.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

If I had chest hair I'd walk around shirtless always.

I guess we want the opposite of what's given us.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it's disgusting, don't take your shirt off if you do


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

I like my chest hair.  I do hope I don't end up with too thick of a chest rug when I'm older though. But for now it's just the right amount.

Long term I worry more about back hair, especially upper back hair. I don't want to get that, but I have a feeling I will when I'm in my 30s and beyond.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> it's disgusting, don't take your shirt off if you do


It's not disgusting, it's the opposite :teeth
Anyone agree? Ladies?

Ok... no one? I think I'll go back to lurk in the shadows then. :tiptoe


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Never have been ashamed of my chest hair. I'm a man, man, wth man!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

confidencelost said:


> I like my chest hair.  I do hope I don't end up with too thick of a chest rug when I'm older though. But for now it's just the right amount.
> 
> Long term I worry more about back hair, especially upper back hair. I don't want to get that, but I have a feeling I will when I'm in my 30s and beyond.


I use hair removal cream for my back (it's not that bad, but I don't want to look my age). They have creams geared toward guys - mine is in a metal pump :lol.

As for chest, I trim in the summer so the tan shows up more. Other than that, I am a man, and most guys do have chest hair. I don't want to look like an ape - likely not to happen, but just sayin.

ShinAkuma - you wait ten years! :lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Stilla said:


> It's not disgusting, it's the opposite :teeth
> Anyone agree? Ladies?
> 
> Ok... no one? I think I'll go back to lurk in the shadows then. :tiptoe


no problems either way, chest hair or no chest hair 8)


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

It's kind of amusing how men are now being made to fret about having body hair, just like women have for so long... Kind of sad, too, as it's just another reason for people to feel bad about themselves. If I was a guy, I would most assuredly be furry and free.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Snuffy said:


> If was a guy, I would most assuredly be furry and free.


This, :lol
I luckily don't grow hair on my arms or legs, but clearing my armpits every few weeks is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

writingupastorm said:


> I'm self-conscious because for some reason I'm 30 and still don't have anything more then a few hairs that you can't even really see. I have normal hair everywhere else except for my chest. It's weird.


Yeah, I'm 29 and I feel a little self-conscious that I have the same chest as I did at 12.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Eliza said:


> no problems either way, chest hair or no chest hair 8)


I think my boyfriend looks sexier when he shaves his chest but that's just me. I don't mind if he has hair or not, but I prefer without.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

writingupastorm said:


> I'm self-conscious because for some reason I'm 30 and still don't have anything more then a few hairs that you can't even really see. I have normal hair everywhere else except for my chest. It's weird.


i dont have it either. my testosterone is pretty low for my age..which may be why.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Lol, the google ad is a hairy chest next to a shaven chest!! 

I have chest hair and tummy hair. I don't like it. It's not evenly dispersed. Plus, you know how there is usually a line of hair down the tummy? Well, my belly button is a centimeter to the left and doesn't line up with the hair!! it looks soo stupid. I can't wait till I'm ripped and I shave or get laser hair removal...


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Im proud of my chest hair. I call it my Lion's Mane! What would a Lion look like without a Mane? In fact, Ive noticed I strut a little harder and walk a little more upright when its visible!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

My chest hair looks fine. It isn't awkwardly fluffy or off-color or anything, so I'm not self conscious about it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> If I had chest hair I'd walk around shirtless always.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I hate my chest hair


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I think the rules for chest hair are a little different for woman.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For the record, I leave my arms and legs alone, thanks :lol.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have it, not a huge fan but on a positive note I think it helps to blend my not as toned as it should be chest and stomach.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I shave my chest hair.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

I've got a hairy zone in the middle of my chest. It looks kinda silly, but I'm not thrilled about the idea of shaving it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I rip mine out with my own teeth. that's how tough (and flexible) I am.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

Eliza said:


> ... clearing my armpits every few weeks is a pain in the butt.


You must be doing it wrong!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, it doesn't bother me. I have a normal amount, I never really felt like I needed to shave it or anything. With my typical haircut I probably have more hair on my chest than my head most of the time :teeth


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Never got chest hair. Maybe I should get tattoos to cover up the bare skin.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a bit and it seems to grow more and more by the day. Honestly, I'm hoping that it stops. If it grows any longer I'll probably shave it. I did it in the past but it itched soooo much...


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty sure it depends on age. Imagine some 40 y/o dude with a baby soft chest.

How many of you just pictured Jersey Shore? 

Point proven.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'd have to agree with the age thing. I've only a bit but it's starting to get thick. My father on the other hand: Monkey.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I blame Shawn Micheals for my like of chest hair and every girl thinking i'm weird because of it.






oh my god.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I think chest hair's more of a turn-on than a turn-off.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I am more self-conscious about the hair on my stomach and lower back. 

I usually shave it all off in the summer for heat related purposes, and I am in shape, so it looks ok.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Laser hair remover advertisement in this thread, quit with the stalking ads, fuuuuu!


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I shave it off I'm italian and I'm too ****ing hairy lol.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Laser hair remover advertisement in this thread, quit with the stalking ads, fuuuuu!


It's called smartadvertising they do it to get more clicks.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Chest hair can be hawt.


----------



## artistgyrrl (Oct 26, 2010)

I like chest hair on guys. I wouldn't want my own however....


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I only have a few strands around my nipples (lol), and a very tiny patch by my chest bone (below the throat a bit). Otherwise im bald on my chest and back.

I am not sure if thats normal or not for a 25 year old white male, but all the men in my family arent very hairy, or perhaps more comes with older age?


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

RayOfLight123 said:


> I hate my chest hair


Can I see? I didnt think that was possible!


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

keithp said:


> Can I see? I didnt think that was possible!


Yep, it exists w/ higher levels of male hormone. Of course, it usually gets removed/rarely seen.


----------

